

The Javascript MVC war winner for me – Ember.js - tomdale
http://www.100percentjs.com/javascript-mvc-war-winner-ember-js/

======
onlyup
What would be the main differences between a client side js framework like
this and a server side setup like Node+Geddy?

------
bsiddiqui
Angular ftw

